# cam running, but system has no SCSI devices?



## MMacD (Jul 24, 2018)

I noticed in `top`'s display that a "cam{doneq1}" process is running.  Looked up cam(4)() online and found it's a SCSI drivers subsystem.  But I have no SCSI/SAS devices, unless it's taking the word of the (probably counterfeit) IBM M1015 controller card whose firmware I modified to make it an HBA. _ It_ thinks my SATA devices are SAS.  Is that what's going on, or does "cam"  do other things these days and the docs are out of date?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 24, 2018)

All disks are treated as SCSI, regardless if it's SATA, IDE or something else.

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/arch-handbook/scsi-general.html


----------



## MMacD (Jul 24, 2018)

aha!  I wondered whether something like that might be the case.  Thanks!
Sounds like the docs for it could use an update.  I'll put in a bug report.


----------

